# fastening into body panels



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi

I'd like to fix some 2x2 timbers to the inner rear wall of the garage in our Rollerteam T-line 700. this is so I can fix some metal storage hooks (like these - http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/533792) onto the timber to hold various items when in transit. by taking the hooks further away from the rear panel, it gives me depth for storing a couple of folded lounge chairs on their sides into the space between and using bungee cords to hold them in place. I had this arrangement in my Hymer Van and it worked well, but the timbers that the hooks went onto were part of the vehicle structure so were already in place. the new van has a blank rear panel

what I'm not sure about is how to fix the timber to the rear wall.

basically I see 2 options:

1. to use plasterboard selfdrill anchors and then screw the timber into them

2. use No-nails adhesive and not bother with fixings into the panel

what I'm not clear with on option 1 is how well the selfdrills will hold, or how long they need to be - and which is better - metal or plastic.

with option 2 - will No-nails have sufficient strength to hold some weight on the hooks - I'll use them for carrying skis in transit as another use to that mentioned above.

any advice out there on this???


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Try sicafix not sure of spelling but if it can hold a solar panal to the roof at 70mph than it should hold a couple of chairs

joe


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

joedenise said:


> Try sicafix not sure of spelling but if it can hold a solar panal to the roof at 70mph than it should hold a couple of chairs
> 
> joe


Joe means Sikaflex?

I'm not sure if a non-hardening adhesive/sealer is good for tensile stresses.

Peter


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

is Sikaflex THAT much stronger than No Nails??

and doing some googling, a product called Adheseal gets good reviews. 

of course, using a glue will be quicker and easier but are the ski weights likely to pull the timber off the panel and cause some damage?? that's what concerns me


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

OK - so I tried No Nails - it didn't work!

it "seemed" to be pretty secure when I put the whole thing in place and the skis across the storage hooks were pretty secure, but when we got to the ski resort, the wooden battens had come off the rear panel. whether this was due to - a) movement during transit, b) cold (it was sub-zero) for most of the trip down, or c) No Nails itself not being up to the job - I don't know but suffice it to say, I'm back to square one. fortunately there was no damage to the rear panel.

I'm thinking that using selfdrill anchors will be the way forward for best grip - just need to make sure I get ones that aren't too long!

anyone any idea how thick a rear panel is likely to be on a Rollerteam?? I can do some measurements myself but thought I'd ask while here


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I have carried out a similar job on my Rapido If you assume all motor homes will be of similar construction 
1. The decorative panel will be of light weight ply 9 to 12mm thick and will not support any heavy loads 
2. Ply backs on to 30mm insulation bonded to the outer skin 
3. The whole structure is braced with 50mm x 30mm construction timbers 

I located the bracing timbers with a cable / noggin detector and screwed into these. 
Hope this helps


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thank for the input Roger

Rollerteam make a great play about their new panels and the insulation in them and all external panels are Styrofoam between high density polyester plastic - no ply involved. whether there are any internal wooden struts for additional strength I don't know.

I think I need to talk to RT dealer and take advice from them before proceeding


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Contact Roller Team and ask them to supply a drawing of the rear panel and supports and from there you can determine where the 2x2 or 3x2 beams are. I asked Auto Trail when fitting a rear mount bike rack, it was no problem for them. (Also part of the Trigano Group).


----------

